# Tastaturprobleme nach Kernel-Update

## buechelix

Hallo,

habe seit gestern ein seltsames Problem. Hatte ein Kernel-Update von linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1 auf linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5 durchgeführt.

Starte ich nun mein Rechner, startet ja erstmal grub, betätige ich während grub läuft keine Taste und lasse den grub-Counter ablaufen, kann ich die Tastatur später nicht mehr benutzen, die Maus geht allerdings. Starte ich den Rechner und betätige während grub angezeigt wird irgendeine Taste, funktioniert alles einwandfrei.

Hat jemand eine Idee woran das (evtl. in der Kernel-Config) liegen könnte?

mfg

----------

## stretchdude

Hallo,

ich hatte mal so ein Problem, dass die Tastatur im X garnicht ging. Bei mir lag es daran, dass sie als special device in der kernel config aktiviert werden wollte.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-835467-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

Kannst ja mal drüber gucken. Ich hatte damals ein paar Tipps erhalten, die vielleicht einen Blick wert sind.

Grüße!

----------

## buechelix

Hallo stretchdude,

hab das alles ausprobiert, hilft aber leider nicht weiter. Trotzdem danke für den Hinweis!

Ich muss während der Kernel geladen wird irgendwelche Tasten drücken, noch bevor das FS gemountet wird und die ganzen Dienste gestartet werden. Mache ich das nicht, kann ich die Tastatur nicht benutzen, die Maus geht. Beides ist über PS/2 angeschlossen.

mfg

----------

## ScytheMan

um nen hardwaredefekt auszuschließen:

alter kernel beim booten -> problem weg?

fixt evtl. gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r8 das problem?

falls nicht, gentoo-sources-2.6.37-r3 ?

evtl. mal eine usb maus/tastatur probiert? bzw. einen usb ps/2 konverter?

----------

## buechelix

Hi ScytheMan,

booten mit altem Kernel -> Problem weg

gentoo-sources-2.6.37-r2 -> Problem weg

Das Problem liegt wohl spezifisch an linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5.

Bleibe jetzt bei gentoo-sources-2.6.37-r2... danke für die Hilfe.

mfg

----------

